# Which software developer matches your personality?



## Technostica (Mar 16, 2021)

Earlier today I realised that MeldaProductions match certain aspects of my personality, for want of a better term; especially my younger self.
This based on their design philosophy and their overall ethos as I see it.
There may well be others but this one came to me first.
Possibly this unconsciously influenced my decision to purchase a bundle from them on the last day of their sale yesterday!

So which companies do you resonate with in a personal way?
This could be in terms of their products, marketing, sale strategy etc.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 16, 2021)

Perhaps a horrible cliche, but Spitfire. The philosophy of pushing up a mic mix fader and getting to work. No fussing with virtual spaces and positioning.

Because I’m lazy, essentially.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 16, 2021)

Myself... I mean it would be strange if I didn't.


----------



## Bear Market (Mar 16, 2021)

Performance Samples. Anyone who has visited my home has experienced first hand that it is not for purists.


----------



## TomaeusD (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm all for the minimalism and weird factor that Slate + Ash brings.


----------



## Gerbil (Mar 16, 2021)

Spitfire. I'm quiet to the edge of silence and I've got a big useless knob.


----------



## ptram (Mar 16, 2021)

Soundiron. I've always had a lot of troubles in telling the difference between fairytale and reality.

Paolo


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 16, 2021)

TomaeusD said:


> I'm all for the minimalism and weird factor that Slate + Ash brings.


+1 on this. Also Valhalla -- their designs are timeless.


----------



## Arbee (Mar 16, 2021)

Spectrasonics. Make a sincere attempt to be professional in everything you do, build enduring quality products and attempt to innovate and continuously improve, without the bs.


----------



## CT (Mar 16, 2021)

Kush. Not sure why....


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 17, 2021)

VSL. The best, but not for everyone


----------



## Jaap (Mar 17, 2021)

Arbee said:


> Spectrasonics. Make a sincere attempt to be professional in everything you do, build enduring quality products and attempt to innovate and continuously improve, without the bs.


My choice for the same reason as well


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 17, 2021)

Embertone. Post-punk, self-effacing, unabashedly nerdy, kind, friendly. It is a privilege to have their instruments because they’re solid, provide composing joy, and span a wide range.

I also chatted with the dudes a few times online and in emails, and they’re genuinely awesome. 

JB violin? That is the most absurdly phenomenal virtual instrument I have ever encountered. Like Billy Elliot, I just disappear when I play it. It lets me do while dreaming what I thought I could never do, and I’m flying.


----------



## Monkey Man (Mar 17, 2021)

Arbee said:


> Spectrasonics. Make a sincere attempt to be professional in everything you do, build enduring quality products and attempt to innovate and continuously improve, without the bs.


Same here mate.


----------



## TGV (Mar 17, 2021)

Urs Heckmann's (u-he) and Aaron Venture's ethos appeals to me. Trying to get things completely right. They also seem decent people, but they're not really present in social media. There are obviously more (I mean, who doesn't like Christian Henson, if only for his voice?), but those two are "top of mind" for me.


----------



## Pier (Mar 17, 2021)

U-He and Fabfilter.

Both honest companies making quality software products where no detail is overlooked.


----------



## visiblenoise (Mar 17, 2021)

You wouldn't have heard of it...


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2021)

Apple, because I’m always getting better. Ankyu..


----------



## Joakim (Mar 17, 2021)

d.healey​


----------



## darkogav (Mar 17, 2021)

AudioThing. I am a pack rat and collect old stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

Shoutouts to a couple:

- Ben Osterhouse. 
Very humble creator of many very musical and creative things. Regular updates too. Obviously a truly talented musician.

- Ross Sampson from Waverunner
Awesome libraries. Plus the man plays in the live band of Global Communication. Which is cool AF. Go search Youtube.

- Rob from Westwood Instruments. 
His instruments are elaborate pieces of art. And then there are free updates. Plus he has a true talent for visual design it seems. I like looking at stuff that looks... beautiful.

- Aaron Venture
True scripting hacker who revolutionizes the actual plonkability of samples. The man does not compromise. I always envision him behind a huge computerscreen, testing Infinite Strings v0.9.9.9.8b with his Leap Motion.

- Piotrek Klima
I love his sense of humour, which already shines through in the name Karoryfer Lecolds. He pairs this with a penchant for looking at the entire world around him as a sound source to sample for his next library. 

- Nikolaj of Bunker Samples
Whether he’s torturing cellos with a drum stick or feeding bowed dan baus into an Electro Harmonix stompbox, he always ends up creating a very varied sound palette out of a seemingly simple concept.

I mainly identify with these fellows because I admire their creativity and all the hard work they put in. It inspires. To be clear, about the “matching my personality bit”... let’s just say that opposites attract?


----------



## John Longley (Mar 17, 2021)

Audiobro, U-He


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 17, 2021)

*Urs Heckmann, u-he*, super friendly, responsive, respectful to his customers.
Huge updates, tons of free stuff great company to deal with. Have almost all of their stuff and love them. Have amazing sound designers (Howard and others).

*Fabfilter*, best UI's in the world. Each of their effects is pure gold. Great customer support, loyalty discounts, super respectful folks overall. 
Love them because they code all of their stuff themselves, hence the amazing UI's.

*SonicCharge* *Magnus Lidström*
Pure DSP Genius, weird stuff, super weird stuff. Love his work


----------



## Markrs (Mar 17, 2021)

I love simplicity and great user experience.

But I buy software like reaper and meldaproductions, why, because I love learning, and new challenges. I love the extensibility of the software, how with either there is very little you can't do. However the interfaces can be clunky and reaper relies on the community for a lot of the functionality, which means there is no polish to what is produced. Even then I think it speaks to the fact I had early computers like zx spectrums, which were never very polished but were cheap and you could still do learn a lot with them.

I still secretly desire software like studio one which look more polished and more thought it from a user perspective


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I had early computers like zx spectrums, which were never very polished but were cheap and you could still do learn a lot with them


❤️ Chucky Egg!
Off-topic: Sir Clive Sinclair, what a pioneer.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 17, 2021)

Lots of great guys and companys out there but when it comes to THE one: Eduardo Tarilonte for sure.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> ❤️ Chucky Egg!
> Off-topic: Sir Clive Sinclair, what a pioneer.


A friend of mine was dating a wealthy Italian guy and next to the Ferrari in the garage was a Sinclair C5. 
I once saw one on a roundabout and I felt scared for the driver. 









Sinclair C5 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> A friend of mine was dating a wealthy Italian guy and next to the Ferrari in the garage was a Sinclair C5.
> I once saw one on a roundabout and I felt scared for the driver.
> 
> 
> ...







__





256: Sinclair - The Inside Story with Nigel Searle - The Retro Hour EP256 — The Retro Hour (Retro Gaming Podcast) — Overcast







overcast.fm


----------



## el-bo (Mar 17, 2021)

Not sure whether I'd necessarily align my personality with any one particular developer, or products. However, I do vibe with the way a few developers do business because were I ever to be in the same position I'd hope to do my dealings in a similar way:

Top quality plugins @ non-prohibitive prices:

Klanghelm
ValhallaDSP
ToneBoosters
TDR

Top of the pile for me is FreakShow Industries, who I believe have one of the most forward-thinking policies in the industry.


----------



## kleotessard (Mar 17, 2021)

Embertone : JB Violin and the Crystal Flute 💖

and Ilya Efimov.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 17, 2021)

My personality...how I view it or how others do?

I like the no (or less) nonsense and forward-thinking approach of Acustica Audio, Realitone, Ben Osterhaus, 8dio, Flux among others.


----------



## Vonk (Mar 18, 2021)

N 
Because my goals always seem elusive and just out of reach, but are brilliant in concept.


----------



## GNP (Mar 18, 2021)

My personality changes according to script, characters and story plots. Hence, all manufacturers are potentially a great fit!


----------



## DANIELE (Mar 18, 2021)

Aaron Venture: keep evolving his instruments by asking himself "what can I do better?" and by looking to playability and musicality without loosing a lot of time and energy to keyswitch programming.

Cockos: same as above plus a LOT of customizability (is it a word?) to adapt to your onw workflow, if I can think about it Reaper can do it.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 18, 2021)

Embertone. Pretty much just doing its own thing.


----------

